# Chiang Mai Airport



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

Is it relatively safe to leave a motor scooter parked at the airport for a few days?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry retired1, it seems no one has tried! Can't see the point though - why not leave it somewhere secure, and get a tuk-tuk to the airport?


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Sorry retired1, it seems no one has tried! Can't see the point though - why not leave it somewhere secure, and get a tuk-tuk to the airport?


Well that was my original plan, just figured there would be alot of scooters at the airport so chances of it being taken would be minimal. Guess I will do the tuk tuk bit instead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't recall ever seeing a whole load of scooters parked up in the parking area in front, but I may be mistaken. There is security around, for what it's worth. Otherwise it'll cost about 100 baht from town out to the airport by tuk-tuk.


----------



## retired1 (May 15, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Can't recall ever seeing a whole load of scooters parked up in the parking area in front, but I may be mistaken. There is security around, for what it's worth. Otherwise it'll cost about 100 baht from town out to the airport by tuk-tuk.


Yep, will take a tuk-tuk.


----------

